

Startup Opportunity  - aduoji

My name is Allen Duoji and I am a young entrepreneur that is looking forward to help and develop start-ups in the United States.  I am currently running an electronic restoration firm partnered with the U.S. Cellular stores in Milwaukee Wisconsin. However the business will be taken over because I have decided that I want to start a new project this summer. I am looking for a start-up with potential also with dedicated entrepreneurs.<p>I am more of an equity worker over money because I dedicate my full effort into the business working for the long-term return. In addition, due to some family reasons I do not have a permanent staying for the summer thus I am willing to work for free if there is a place for me to crash for the summer.<p>This is My Linkedln page : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.linkedin.com&#x2F;pub&#x2F;allen-duoji&#x2F;61&#x2F;246&#x2F;b63<p>Please contact me if you see me as an asset to you in any kind of way
aduoji@gmail.com                           
     414 – 614- 5627
======
greatdox
Good luck, Hacker News will most likely not respond to this post.

Please read here: [http://www.quora.com/What-are-some-startup-co-founder-
dating...](http://www.quora.com/What-are-some-startup-co-founder-dating-sites)

Startup co-founder dating sites are what you need.

~~~
aduoji
Thank you greatdox, really appreciated.

